# Bad-tempered, angry people with Nine in Tritype?



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Perfectly normal, especially 9w8. From your OP, yeah, _definitely _9. The gut types are anger types after all...and really, even if 9 and 1 have tricks to avoid it, you _can _tell. And we're just talking as a fix here, not even your core type.

Honestly, in terms of 9s being calm or unemotional, I associate it far more with not being easily stressed out (and maybe being annoyed by those who are) than with not getting angry. Like, "nothing bothers me, this is fine." But they can lash out with their anger very hard. Again, especially 9w8.

I don't know how much that quality would shine through in a gut fix. How's it sound to you?


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

It would be funny to make T-shirts that say "Bad-Tempered 9".

Unfortunately, not too many people would get it.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I have 9 in my tritype and I don't think anyone would ever describe me as patient, lmao. Not at all. I can be quite moody and irritable and I have a hard time putting up with people wasting my time, not getting what I'm saying, not doing what I want, etc.. Not all the time, but it's definitely enough to get me recognition as being impatient


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

spiderfrommars said:


> Perfectly normal, especially 9w8. From your OP, yeah, _definitely _9. The gut types are anger types after all...and really, even if 9 and 1 have tricks to avoid it, you _can _tell. And we're just talking as a fix here, not even your core type.
> 
> Honestly, in terms of 9s being calm or unemotional, I associate it far more with not being easily stressed out (and maybe being annoyed by those who are) than with not getting angry. Like, "nothing bothers me, this is fine." But they can lash out with their anger very hard. Again, especially 9w8.
> 
> I don't know how much that quality would shine through in a gut fix. How's it sound to you?


Isn't the gut triad ultimately about control and where the sense of boundary is between self and not-self? My understanding is that Eights force their will on the external world so it won't control them instead, Ones force their will on their own behaviour so they'll feel in control no matter the external circumstances, and Nines take a more relaxed approach to both of those things; if they can be said to seek tight control of anything, it's their emotional reactions.

I do get irritated with people who think I don't understand the importance of a situation just because I don't seem as stressed out by it as they think I should be, especially when I did feel stressed out but had calmed myself by time the other person knew about it. This used to happen a lot with family until we discussed it and explored how we were misinterpreting each other's behaviour. 

So if the explanation of the gut triad I give above is correct, and if it's also the case that Nines can get angry as much as I describe in the OP, as every thread responder so far has said, then I definitely do think I'm closer to Nine than Eight or One. Whether I'm also closer to it than I am to Five is something I'll have to think more about.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I think, being 9 is a mindset of not caring / being easy going because of their temper and quickness to anger. When you dont care, your emotional reactions will also be lower.
Or not. Maybe this is 6.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

compulsiverambler said:


> Isn't the gut triad ultimately about control and where the sense of boundary is between self and not-self? My understanding is that Eights force their will on the external world so it won't control them instead, Ones force their will on their own behaviour so they'll feel in control no matter the external circumstances, and Nines take a more relaxed approach to both of those things; if they can be said to seek tight control of anything, it's their emotional reactions.


Sounds more or less right...



> *I do get irritated* with people who think I don't understand the importance of a situation just because I don't seem as stressed out by it as they think I should be, especially when I did feel stressed out but had calmed myself by time the other person knew about it. This used to happen a lot with family until we discussed it and explored how we were misinterpreting each other's behaviour.


That sounds 9ish, particularly because of how you relate it back to anger.



> So if the explanation of the gut triad I give above is correct, and if it's also the case that Nines can get angry as much as I describe in the OP, as every thread responder so far has said, then I definitely do think I'm closer to Nine than Eight or One. Whether I'm also closer to it than I am to Five is something I'll have to think more about.


9s can be bad-tempered. In fact, PerC is full of bad-tempered 9s. XD


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

nburns said:


> It would be funny to make T-shirts that say "Bad-Tempered 9".
> 
> Unfortunately, not too many people would get it.


I would wear it, even if I'm unsure of being a 9 (could be 6).


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yesterday I was very restless, like I usually am, in my job, playing with my pencil, when I realized I was probably annoying someone close to me and I excused myself by saying that I was very impatient. She told me I was patient but I was restless. I was a bit confused. This is not the first time someone calls me patient and what they mean with this is that I can put up with negative situations more than I should. I do it partly because I don't want to look like I'm losing it for trifles and I also think it's correct to not lose composure, a lot of times because it's a residue of shit that has not a lot to do with what triggered it, that I'm making others deal with shit I must deal on my own. Generally I don't like getting angry because I start shaking and then I feel terrible, that maybe I acted like an animal, that I cannot control myself or I cannot deal with my problems on my own, it's shameful. This sounds more 1 that 9, but I still think 9 is (at/closer to) my core.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

0+n*1 said:


> Yesterday I was very restless, like I usually am, in my job, playing with my pencil, when I realized I was probably annoying someone close to me and I excused myself by saying that I was very impatient. She told me I was patient but I was restless. I was a bit confused. This is not the first time someone calls me patient and what they mean with this is that I can put up with negative situations more than I should. I do it partly because I don't want to look like I'm losing it for trifles and I also think it's correct to not lose composure, a lot of times because it's a residue of shit that has not a lot to do with what triggered it, that I'm making others deal with shit I must deal on my own. Generally I don't like getting angry because I start shaking and then I feel terrible, that maybe I acted like an animal, that I cannot control myself or I cannot deal with my problems on my own, it's shameful. *This sounds more 1 that 9*, but I still think 9 is (at/closer to) my core.


No, that's a pitch-perfect description of 9. Like, if I was writing an Enneagram book, I could quote that for the 9 chapter.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

nburns said:


> Sounds more or less right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually attribute all of the conflict-avoidance in certain situations to the anxiety reactions that I described above, and when that anxiety is not present, I'm not conflict-avoidant at all. Are Nines not necessarily conflict-avoidant? I try not to let things bother me in the first place, both circumstances and my own mistakes and flaws, but certain things do bother me and when it's other people's behaviour, if anxiety doesn't stop me I will express it to relieve the feeling rather than suppress it in order to forget it as soon as possible, as I thought Nines did.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

compulsiverambler said:


> I usually attribute all of the conflict-avoidance in certain situations to the anxiety reactions that I described above, and when that anxiety is not present, I'm not conflict-avoidant at all. Are Nines not necessarily conflict-avoidant? *I try not to let things bother me in the first place*, both circumstances and my own mistakes and flaws, but certain things do bother me and when it's other people's behaviour, if anxiety doesn't stop me I will express it to relieve the feeling rather than suppress it in order to forget it as soon as possible, as I thought Nines did.


The part I highlighted is very 9ish. A lot of 9s take issue with the depiction of 9 as conflict-avoidant. I'm not sure if it's more because it isn't true or because they are misinterpreting it or misapplying it somehow. In any case, lots of other 9s say very similar things.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

compulsiverambler said:


> Isn't the gut triad ultimately about control and where the sense of boundary is between self and not-self?


Yes, exactly.



> My understanding is that Eights force their will on the external world so it won't control them instead, Ones force their will on their own behaviour so they'll feel in control no matter the external circumstances, and Nines take a more relaxed approach to both of those things; if they can be said to seek tight control of anything, it's their emotional reactions.


Sort of. 9s often appear, and feel, relaxed. But if we're looking at it in terms of their relation to the gut center issues, it's sorta the opposite--9s are actually controlling of both their inner world, and the outer world. Both have to be at harmony, in themselves, and with each other. So that does manifest as 9s wanting to be "okay with whatever," and therefore relaxed (because they've controlled their inner response), but also in wanting everybody else to be “okay” and the world to be “okay.”

I know their type thing is to be "relaxed, chill," but honestly when I interact with 9s in real life, I do experience them as controlling, just as controlling as a 8 or a 1. They try to control their environment to make sure everything stays peaceful. Also, they're very stubborn, so they can control simply by refusing to do something—even after saying they will!



> I do get irritated with people who think I don't understand the importance of a situation just because I don't seem as stressed out by it as they think I should be, especially when I did feel stressed out but had calmed myself by time the other person knew about it. This used to happen a lot with family until we discussed it and explored how we were misinterpreting each other's behaviour.


Sounds like it could be 9 related to me. 



> So if the explanation of the gut triad I give above is correct, and if it's also the case that Nines can get angry as much as I describe in the OP, as every thread responder so far has said, then I definitely do think I'm closer to Nine than Eight or One. Whether I'm also closer to it than I am to Five is something I'll have to think more about.


Yeah, I think it's definitely worth considering. 9 core seems a possibility to me based on this thread. But of course, you haven't spoken about how you relate to 5. Trying not to let things bother you in the first place is very 9.



crashbandicoot said:


> I think, being 9 is a mindset of not caring / being easy going because of their temper and quickness to anger. When you dont care, your emotional reactions will also be lower.
> Or not. Maybe this is 6.


 I don't think that's 6, no.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies so far everyone, they've been very helpful. I think I understand Nine more now and I think it probably is my gut fix. I still think Five is my primary type, because I relate extremely strongly to the core fear of incompetence at life and all the ways of dealing with that fear. I *am* incompetent, I can barely take care of myself without a lot of guidance and reminders. (That's not just my perception - my mother and sister have expressed concern about how I would cope if anything happened to them and I suddenly had to live alone, and people sometimes get frustrated with me because I get confused or my mind shuts down under pressure in situations most people find simple, or because I lack even basic ability for certain things, e.g. navigation.) I'm also intellectually gifted in certain areas, and I imagine that combination made it inevitable I would become a Five. I do also relate a fair amount to both Eight and One at certain times, but that would make sense if I were in the middle of the triad, so for now I'm fairly confident Nine is my gut fix. :happy:


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm snarky and crass. Does that count?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

compulsiverambler said:


> Isn't the gut triad ultimately about control and where the sense of boundary is between self and not-self? My understanding is that Eights force their will on the external world so it won't control them instead, Ones force their will on their own behaviour so they'll feel in control no matter the external circumstances, and Nines take a more relaxed approach to both of those things; if they can be said to seek tight control of anything, it's their emotional reactions.


Rather, 8s try to limit the influence the external world has on them to the greatest degree possible. This is why 8s are often loners and pride themselves in their self-sufficiency. Also, 8s tend to place themselves below people and the degree they let other people do what they want from the 8 is always from the perspective of the 8, a matter of letting those people getting that from the 8. The quote "The bird of Hermes is my name, eating my wings to make me tame" is a great example of this logic of type 8 when being subservient to the will of another person. It is not so much that the person has influence over the 8 as much as the 8 allows the person to have influence over them by quelling their own will. 8s allow themselves to be, at least on paper, inferior, because this places the actual power in their hands. They control the outcome of their own actions depending on how willing they are to comply or not. 

1s have a much more stand-offish attitude that is very removed from people in the first place and compared to 8s, they take a position of being above people. They are too good for this and what other people think or feel is none of their concern. They know they are right and are doing the right thing, and in their own eyes it makes them good people. They rather not soil themselves with being surrounded by the dredges. 

I admittedly understand 9 the least, but the way 9s seem to resist influence is more in their self-forgetting attitude. I don't matter and with it nothing else matters too, so it means I can go on my own in my own way and at my own pace undisturbed because I am not bending to any one particular thing so I remain as I am. 

All gut types are therefore more about resisting external influence in various ways rather than necessarily exerting influence, imo. Control does not always have to be translated into directly attempting to control; a lot of the time, control is accomplished via resistance by denying the will of another.


----------

